# Deer Creek 10-6-17



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Took 2 of the kids to the lake this morning for a quick trip after work. We started drop shooting minnows since that was what I had rigged up from this past weekend, well that didnt go as planned trying to ensure a 10 and 8 year old that the fish will bite if they are patient. Plan B, tied on a couple jointed cranks and started Strolling as the youngest calls it. Glad I did, 3 passes along about a 50 yard stretch of rip rap and the poles started doubling over. Recipe for happy kids. Only fished for about 2 hours before calling it quits so I could sleep for work tonight. Would have been a great day to be on the water all day with them if I could have. None the less, a good trip and memories made. Each caught their biggest fish to date. Get out there and get em. Its starting to get to be that time of year.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

linebacker43 said:


> Took 2 of the kids to the lake this morning for a quick trip after work. We started drop shooting minnows since that was what I had rigged up from this past weekend, well that didnt go as planned trying to ensure a 10 and 8 year old that the fish will bite if they are patient. Plan B, tied on a couple jointed cranks and started Strolling as the youngest calls it. Glad I did, 3 passes along about a 50 yard stretch of rip rap and the poles started doubling over. Recipe for happy kids. Only fished for about 2 hours before calling it quits so I could sleep for work tonight. Would have been a great day to be on the water all day with them if I could have. None the less, a good trip and memories made. Each caught their biggest fish to date. Get out there and get em. Its starting to get to be that time of year.


Linebacker 43, those are great pictures. Makes me really miss my granddaughter. She and her parents moved to Omaha Nebraska. She's going to be 4 in a couple of days. Thanks for posting


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice pics man! I'm at Deer Creek for the weekend, camping, been catching crappie every morning right at the boat ramp on chartreuse jigs... nothing over 10" yet but plenty of biting fish


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

3 weeks ago, i got a dozen Saugeyes, but they all averaged 10" but 2. Got about a dozen of the hybrid white bass and a nice sized Cat. Next week, got a few Hybrids. First one crapped on me. Pretty much how the day went. Sat i got 16 hybrids, a couple of them over 14". i lost half that many and had a 5# Largemouth spit the bait at me next to the boat. Water was down around 6-8" The gates are still closed, but it won't be long til they pull the plug.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Gates are open now but with recent rain it will take awhile before lake level starts dropping below summer pool.
Also I doubt those were hybrid white bass you caught, probably just nice white bass


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can tell they were Striped hybrids by the broken pattern and the size.
I saw where they opened the gates last evening, down almost a foot, then back up. All the rain.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

oh, sorry. Ive fished Deer creek since the dam was built and I know there have been huge stripers or Hybrids caught there over the years but only one now and then and very few. I have caught a few myself in the spring up the creek from lake and they were all over 20" and weighed between 4lb. - 5 lb. Just seemed odd to me that that many hybrids caught at one time there and considering the size i just figured to be WB.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The first Hybrids i caught were at Gallipolis (Ohio River). They fight like crazy. The broken pattern will tell you Hyb or WB.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't know that they put hybrids in that lake


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Dovans said:


> Didn't know that they put hybrids in that lake


To my knowledge the lake was never stocked by the DNR. I believe there is a private lake close by that is heavily stocked, and that's where they are suspected to have came from.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

They stocked a lake that was roughly give or take 30 miles away. A few have made it down that far throughout the years. There is one roll over dam in between at Madison lake. Not sure if they still stock Lake Choctaw anymore or not.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

deer creek is NOT full of hybrids.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will post my next catch and let you decide


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

unless we are talking about two different Deer Creeks, that wont be necessary.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not the Alliance Deer Creek, but Madison County


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I thought that was the one you were talking about. Unless I have missed something , there are no hybrids stocked there and very few ever caught there , unless like I said I have missed something. I fish it year around and have never seen more than a few caught and ones that are are much bigger than 14". I know a few come up river and get caught below spillway and that's where the record was caught. if you caught them below spillway I guess its reasonable that a small school for some odd reason made it up there while the water has been as low as it has, but stranger things have happened.
Also I believe the lake is in Pickway and Fayette counties only,


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Most of them caught are less than 8 inches and the large ones have always been allusive. The lake is full of the smaller ones. I was launching one day on the west ramp, when a truck pulled up and backed down the ramp. The bed almost reminded me of a street sweeper. They were only there a few minutes, just long enough to dump in a load of saugeye fingerlings. The lake was boiling from the white bass and galls. It was a feeding frenzy.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

linebacker, thanks for sharing your family's fishing adventure with us. Keep taking the girls out with you, creating those special memories nobody can steal away.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wipers have become a really popular fish to stock ponds with.
A few years ago there was a big one pulled from alum i think fishslim shared the pic with us.
There have been big wipers caught in the sciota for years before they started stocking them.
In one of the nothern forums theres talk of them showing up in a lake never stocked with them.
They are very nomadic fish and thrive in many different types of water conditions.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I never get tired of telling this. back in 1986 i think, a bunch of us were up in Port Loring on the French river. One of the guy's (Hank), caught a nice Smallmouth bass, the only one caught that trip. A few days later, John and I had found a stone about the right size and color. We took Hanks bass and swapped it for a rock and stuck it back in the deep freeze. I would have killed to see the look on his face when he thawed out his (Rock Bass), or better yet, getting checked at customs!! Is it illegal to bring rocks across the border? 
.... We never found out though, as we lost Hank to a heart attack a few months later. I know he would have loved it though.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I received an email from ODNR regarding the White Bass.

M*****
Fish Management Supervisor
ODNR Division of Wildlife
1500 Dublin Rd.
Columbus, OH 43215
Phone: 614-644-3925

The ODNR, Division of Wildlife does not stock hybrid striped bass in Deer Creek Lake. More than likely you are catching white bass but Lake Choctaw a private lake upstream on Deer Creek has stocked hybrid striped bass in the past and probably still do. The state record Hybrid came out of Deer Creek and we presume orginated from Lake Choctaw. If they stocked a lot of hybrids and lost them due to high water there is a chance they ended up in Deer Creek Lake.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

well they did say more than likely you were catching white bass. Although yes there remains a chance they are Hybrids, but looks to me like they would be catching them in Madison lake then. The run off from Choctaw looks like it hits Madison lake first so I wonder if they are catching any there.


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Are the crappie biting? Is lake down yet?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Crappie22 said:


> Are the crappie biting? Is lake down yet?


Lake is down a couple feet now below summer pool and is dropping steadily, I haven't been fishing for the crappie yet , I like to wait till it drops a few more feet. Walking the banks much easier


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heading out in the morning, I'll report tomorrow


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

Going tomorrow too..... can’t decide between deer creek or paint creek? Anyone been to paint creek lately ?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Down 3 feet. I'll be there Sunday


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

Love the life jackets as much as the fish.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Water was 60 degrees when I put in a 9am. Warmed quick with the sun and warm winds. 64.5 when I left at 1:15pm. Couldn't really get a pattern going with the winds the way they were. Drifted minnows over big point below cabins for awhile. Picked up two nice eater channels, if I were a catfish guy. Picked up 3 crappie drifting Hardin Cabin wall. Other then that marked a ton of fish but like I said could get them going. Lake down a few more feet from last time I was out. Talked to a gentleman that said that he launched from 207 ramp, so I would say we still have a little bit a time for the regular ramps. Good luck out there, gonna hit the flows next time out!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got there last evening and it's down 4.5' and 61 deg. It was pretty windy out of southwest. Nothing going on and just a few boats. Got 1 Largemouth. Try again next week


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

This was the response from ODNR.

The ODNR, Division of Wildlife does not stock hybrid striped bass in Deer Creek Lake. More than likely you are catching white bass but Lake Choctaw a private lake upstream on Deer Creek has stocked hybrid striped bass in the past and probably still do. The state record Hybrid came out of Deer Creek and we presume orginated from Lake Choctaw. If they stocked a lot of hybrids and lost them due to high water there is a chance they ended up in Deer Creek Lake.

[email protected]

He asked for pictures, and I will post my next catch. Lakes down 5' and has shut off. They will start hitting again soon.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

you have posted that response once,and I still believe by your original post they are white bass. You posted that you caught over 30 hybrids in just a couple visits over two or three weeks and that just does not sound possible coming from that lake, sorry I just don't see it. it does not make any sense that you can catch that many hybrids in that lake fishing different areas , unless they are really dumping them in there. You can call them what you like , the big white bass are fun to catch so no matter what you call them they are still fun to catch.
On another note I fished it Saturday 10/28 in the rain and we probably caught 30-40 crappie with only maybe 10-12 that were over 9". biggest was 11.5" , fished from the bank, getting most of them 14'-16' deep , on black and chart, tubes.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've not fished for crappie all year. I just fish my favorite 2 spots for saugeye. The place where i get them is exposed now. Have to search my maps.

"couldn't remember if i posted it or not"


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

when the lake drops to winter pool and water has cooled I fish lake at night for saugeye, or very early morning before daylight. There are a few favorite spots I have usually on wind blown banks, its tough fishing in the winter. lol not to much competition at 4am on cold windy mornings.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I seen the level at Deer Creek, so I made a run to Indian Lake to finish off the season. Got to the ramp and was blocked by debris. Took several attempts to get it fired up as the water was about 46-47 deg. Got thru the floating debris with electric while the gas warmed up, but the water pump plugged up from all the crap. Blew through the hose to clear then pump. Water was muddy and a steady breeze from SW I think. Trolled and cast at the old lake, but no hits. Forgot my gloves, and can't feel my hands anymore, cause the rear sonar stopped reading. Think the sender froze, no weeds or mud. Poked around for a couple hours. Wrapped the prop twice with my spider wire while drifting. Poked around the points for a little bit, but needed to get the motor fogged before dark so headed back.. made it thru the crap with then engine shut off. had issues getting the boat to clear the bumper on the trailer,and took several attempts, Hey!!! there's my stupid gloves. The whole time i'm working on the engine, these 2 oriental men behind me are yanking out Saugeyes 10 feet from me.. 
Overall, catch or not, it was still a great day on the water!!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got my limit of Saugeye today, the biggest, 18." I boated 15 Saugeye in all. I was using my (X-1) with an upgrade.. Haha
I also landed this 15+ 
What would you call it?? (White Bass or Hybrid)


----------



## Crappie22 (Sep 23, 2013)

What’s the trick on the eyes? I catch few crappie fishing but nothing consistent


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Deer Creek is rarely consistant, and i never troll. The points are the only place I fish for Saugeyes, and the more boat traffic, the better.. The lake is small enough that it muddies up quickly. I look for the muddy points windward side. rarely get skunked, but too small to keep. Thinking DC will turn around this year for keepers.
(My favorite bait is the X1) ... for those of you that know me..


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Was out tonight, maybe a dozen boats. Not much going on. I think the trollers hit a few. 1 man said they had 7. Only bites I felt had wings. mosquitos were really bad. 

And to a select few boats.....a lesson in boating.. Sunset was at 9:03 tonight.. 
"*Idle* *speed* (idling, or idle) The idle speed of an engine is its speed when it has no load and is on a minimum throttle setting... Now hitting 1- 2 foot waves at 10:30 pm is ridiculous guys, and also very dangerous. If you had your kids out there, i'm sure you wouldn't like it either.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Today was better than expected. Got a couple Saugeyes, 17 & 18, then the Channel Cats turned on, 3 in 3 casts, smallest was 21. Boated 5 and had a real large one break the line. About 20 crappies, none legal. Was off by noon, between the heat and the boats.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Larger boats will put out a considerable wake at 10 mph which is the nighttime speed limit in Ohio State parks sunset to sunrise unless specifically in a no wake zone. Take that into account and be careful out there after dark with the kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

dgfidler said:


> Larger boats will put out a considerable wake at 10 mph which is the nighttime speed limit in Ohio State parks sunset to sunrise unless specifically in a no wake zone. Take that into account and be careful out there after dark with the kids.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunset was at 9:05 on this particular night, I,m pretty positive he was doing 20+ and around 10:30pm, he turned east at the south point off the cabin trail and was headed right at me. He kept the same heading, right at me, so I hit him with my spotlight and he did a 180 and headed to the southwest beach until I left. My nav lights were on but I don't think he even saw me until I lit him up. I wrote a letter to ODNR about random night patrols, but haven't sent it yet. I plan on taking some children out in a few days, and don't want anything like that when they're with me. Hopefully he's reading this and gets the hint...


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

He did a 180 because he thought YOU were ODNR I suspect! I just wanted to make sure you knew it was 10 and not idle so you’re not out there getting upset when someone going under 10 is law abiding but throwing a large wake anyway. I couldn’t find it in the Ohio laws, but boaters are responsible for their wake I believe - maybe that is in a federal law. The Ohio law was pretty clear to me that the 10 mph limit only applies to zones that would be speed zones by day. 

Your message was not lost on me. I don’t boat in Deer Creek, but I often find myself several miles from the ramp at Alum after dark and I’m guilty of putting my tabs down and running right at 10 while thinking to myself ‘wow that’s a large wake’. I can go about 7 (displacement speed for 21 ft boat) without producing a large wake. I’ll change my ways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

dgfidler said:


> He did a 180 because he thought YOU were ODNR I suspect! I just wanted to make sure you knew it was 10 and not idle so you’re not out there getting upset when someone going under 10 is law abiding but throwing a large wake anyway. I couldn’t find it in the Ohio laws, but boaters are responsible for their wake I believe - maybe that is in a federal law. The Ohio law was pretty clear to me that the 10 mph limit only applies to zones that would be speed zones by day.
> 
> Your message was not lost on me. I don’t boat in Deer Creek, but I often find myself several miles from the ramp at Alum after dark and I’m guilty of putting my tabs down and running right at 10 while thinking to myself ‘wow that’s a large wake’. I can go about 7 (displacement speed for 21 ft boat) without producing a large wake. I’ll change my ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't want this conversation to get heated as so many do.. Here's my take on this. I don't speed at night. If i did and hit someone, i gotta live with that. I just require the same respect, as i like my boat and don't want someone crashing it,, (like my last one.. that was totalled)

"I've always thought it was no wake or up to 10mph, whatever you can get away with".


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I was in Destin Florida last week kayak fishing at night. One person out on a wave runner at 11:00 pm with no lights and another boat with no visible lights even later, both moving very quickly. Do most of you carry an easily accessible airhorn or larger light to signal these types of people? I was doing a kayak charter and captain said he saw a 16 year old girl killed by someone with no lights running her over in her kayak which had lights. Sad when these types of things are easily preventable. I am glad that you had the light Hatteras1 and that everyone is safe.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

horn is best


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I apologize for stirring things up. When I read your post I thought to myself that I had better check the law because I go 10 in open zones at night. I found that in speed zones the limit is 10 mph. A no wake zone is exactly that 24/7. I thought it might be helpful for you to know the rule is 10mph because I sensed you believed the rule was idle only. I do not have the attitude that I’ll go ‘whatever I can get away with’. I even said I was going to slow down to displacement speed to reduce my night time wake

I had an experience on Sandusky Bay at night with the jet express bearing down on us while being unsure if we were in it’s path or whether they could see us so I know what it’s like to feel danger from a high speed craft at night. I would never want to put anyone in danger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bluegillin' said:


> I was in Destin Florida last week kayak fishing at night. One person out on a wave runner at 11:00 pm with no lights and another boat with no visible lights even later, both moving very quickly. Do most of you carry an easily accessible airhorn or larger light to signal these types of people? I was doing a kayak charter and captain said he saw a 16 year old girl killed by someone with no lights running her over in her kayak which had lights. Sad when these types of things are easily preventable. I am glad that you had the light Hatteras1 and that everyone is safe.


Seems to me you have to have a horn to pass a safety inspection. The small compressed air horns are the loudest.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

dgfidler said:


> I apologize for stirring things up. When I read your post I thought to myself that I had better check the law because I go 10 in open zones at night. I found that in speed zones the limit is 10 mph. A no wake zone is exactly that 24/7. I thought it might be helpful for you to know the rule is 10mph because I sensed you believed the rule was idle only. I do not have the attitude that I’ll go ‘whatever I can get away with’. I even said I was going to slow down to displacement speed to reduce my night time wake
> 
> I had an experience on Sandusky Bay at night with the jet express bearing down on us while being unsure if we were in it’s path or whether they could see us so I know what it’s like to feel danger from a high speed craft at night. I would never want to put anyone in danger.
> 
> ...


----------

